# Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?



## HenryBarschangler (24. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mal gehört das aale  über kleine Strecken wiese kriechen können ins nächste gewässer oder an eine andere stelle


----------



## HenryBarschangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

kann das sein


----------



## Stefan6 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Können sie,steht da  http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/aal.html unter weitere informationen


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Lies dir folgendes mal alles durch da bekommst du eine Antwort auf deine Frage!
Besonders den Teil "Die große Reise "  Klick


----------



## Ollek (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

:m Kann tatsächlich so sein weils im Internet hier und da geschrieben wird und durch Mundpropaganda von Angler zu Angler weitergegeben wird. Genauso wie das Gerücht das Hakenspitzen nicht aus dem Köder ragen dürfen. 
Allerdings haben die Karpfenangler genau dieses Gerücht wiederlegt (siehe Boiliemontage).

Das Kuriose, all die hundert Angler die ich persönlich kenne (weil durch Verein etc),davon behaupten ca 90% das der Aal über Land geht und teilweise Erbsen klaut, *allein... gesehen hat es keiner bzw.Beweise sind auch nicht vorhanden.Alle kennen es nur vom Hörensagen!

*Ich hab auch keine Beweise dafür kann sein oder nicht, bin für alles offen.

Aber wenn dem so sein sollte werd ich Fallensteller:vik:

Gruss
O.


----------



## versuchsangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Hat das eigentlich jemand mal selbst beobachtet.
Bei den Glasaalen kann ich mir das vorstellen aber mit zunehmender Grösse...?
Obwohl wenn ich mir überlege ein Aal der am Ufer abfällt...
Den im nassen Grass zu greifen ist ne echte Herausforderung,


----------



## Ollek (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



versuchsangler schrieb:


> Hat das eigentlich jemand mal selbst beobachtet.
> 
> Obwohl wenn ich mir überlege ein Aal der am Ufer abfällt...
> Den im nassen Grass zu greifen ist ne echte Herausforderung,



hehe

Ist wie mit Nessi,das ist angeblich 1 Tier und etliche Leute habe es beobachtet.
Aale gibt es Weltweit zu Milliarden aber es gibt scheinbar keinen von 6 Milliarden Einwohnern der glaubhaft nachweisen kann das dies zutrifft#6

Wie gesagt weiss es leider auch nicht besser,berichte aber wenn ich einen sehe. |bla:


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

In den letzten 8 Jahren war ich bestimmt 300 Nächte am Wasser, rechne ich noch meine Kumpels dazu die noch deutlich öfter als ich Nachts ans Wasser gehen... müsste rein statistisch doch eigentlich irgendwer von uns schonmal einen Aal an Land gesehen haben.... das war bislang allerdings nicht der Fall... auch hat mir noch kein Vereinskollege oder sonst jemand den ich kenne glaubhaft versichert schon mal einen Aal beim "Landgang" gesehen zu haben! 

Dass sich Aale auf einer feuchten Wiese sehr geschickt und schnell bewegen können, kann sicher jeder Aalangler bestätigen, dem schonmal an Ufer ein Aal "ausgekommen" ist...  
Vielleicht machen sie sich diese Fähigkeiten in absoluten Ausnahefällen auch mal zu nutze... und kriechen 2m über eine feuchte Wiese (wobei ich nichtmal das glaube!)... 

Dass Aale "Landspaziergänge" zur Nahrungsaufnahme machen gehört aber für mich ins Reich der Märchen....


----------



## mohl1 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



HenryBarschangler schrieb:


> kann das sein


soweit ich weis und mir auch gut vorstellen kann gehen nur laichreife aale, auf ihrer wanderung zur saragossasee ,über land wenn ihnen der weg durch unüberwindbare hindernisse(wehre,schleusen usw.)versperrt wird.dann aber verlassen sie nur bei tau(feuchtes gras)in der nacht kurz das wasser und nehmen den kürzesten weg dazu.habs selber auch noch nicht gesehen aber spuren im gras neben einem wehr an unserem bach entdeckt,die zu so einer aktion passen könnten.eigendlich logisch.wie sollen die aale sonst zu ihrem laichplatz gelangen.es gibt nicht überall fischtreppen.aal und lachs sind eben unbeschreibliche laichwanderer.das sollen sie auch bleiben,denn so werden sie uns noch sehr lange erhalten bleiben.petri heil an alle         gruss roman|wavey:


----------



## Natureus (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Moin!

Naja, Spaziergänge werden sie sicher nicht machen, aber sie können durchaus über Land gehen und das auch ohne ihren Fortpflanzungsdrang zu befriedigen.

Einmal in meinem bisherigen Angelzeit (sind immerhin schon 10Jahre) habe ich einen Aal an Land gesehen ohne das ich ihn vorher gefangen habe. Ob er einem Angler der kurz vorher in der Nähe meiner Stelle ausgebüchst ist oder nicht?? Das vermag ich nicht zu berurteilen, aber es war ein ca. 4-5m breiter Streifen zwischen Este und einem Teich (Kasernenbrack) in Buxtehude. 

Das ich ihn entdeckt habe war eigentlich eher ein Zufall! Auf meine Putensalami von Feinkost Albrecht tat sich nichts und ich hatte beschlossen ein wenig auf Tauwurm- und Schneckenjagd zu gehen. Ich entfernte mich also von meinen Angeln und ging meiner schwachen Taschenlampe auf Wurm- und Schneckensuche und was seh ich da im Gras herumschlingern?? Einen Aal von nicht zu verachtender Größe. Ich gestehe, dass ich meinem Schneidertag ein Ende setzen wollte, aber der Bursche war verdammt flink. Ich habe ihn sogar berührt, aber wer schon mal einen flüchtenden Aal im Gras versucht hat zu fassen, der weiß wovon ich rede.

Glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht! Für mich ist es nicht von Relevanz, aber seitdem bin ich mir fast sicher, dass die Burschen ab und an mal nen Landgang unter bestimmten Gegebenheiten wagen.

Glaubt ihr ein Aal ist nicht in der Lage an euch unbemerkt vorbeizukommen??? Ich schon nach diesem Erlebenis!

Grüße Natureus


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Moin!

Ich weis zwar nicht ob es dazu beiträgt aber ich 
kenne Waller die über Kuhwiesen schwimmen. |bigeyes


----------



## fireline (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@all

ich hab letztes jahr einen aal in meinem gartenteich ausgesetzt,2 monate später wollt ich in rausholen mit einem kescher,nix wars,naja vlt hat er sich irgendwo versteckt,dacht ich mir,also pumpe rein und wasser marsch,wollt sowieso die folie mal wieder reinigen,teich leer,kein aal mehr da,hatte aber eine grösse von ca 75cm,weiss der teufel wo der hingekommen is

mfg


----------



## Ollek (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich weis zwar nicht ob es dazu beiträgt aber ich
> kenne Waller die über Kuhwiesen schwimmen. |bigeyes



:q Der Beweiss ist unstrittig...obwohl es lange gedauert hat


----------



## Tiedchen (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Den kann sich auch ein Fischreiher geholt haben

Tiedchen


----------



## boot (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



HenryBarschangler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört das aale über kleine Strecken wiese kriechen können ins nächste gewässer oder an eine andere stelle


Hi das ist auch so ich habe es  mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen es war in Meldorf im Moor. Schade da gab es leider noch keine fotohandys sonst hätte ich ein bild gemacht. lg ole


----------



## fireline (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



Tiedchen schrieb:


> Den kann sich auch ein Fischreiher geholt haben,Tiedchen




ein fischreiher und ein aal von 75cm,prost-mahlzeit,des glaub i ned, das des ein reiher oder kormoran war,aber wos gwiss weiss man ned

mfg


----------



## Rotaugen Max (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Hab das auch schon in vielen Büchern gelesen aber auch noch niee gesehen. Ist aber auch logisch, da die aale das ja nur in äußersten notfällen machen wenn z.B. ein See/Fluss austrocknet  (Da in Deutschland so gut wie nie ein See/Fluss austrocknet hat's auch noch fast niemand gesehn) Außerdem müssen die das ja in der Nacht machen sonst trocknen sie ja aus oder?


----------



## nordman (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



mohl1 schrieb:


> soweit ich weis und mir auch gut vorstellen kann gehen nur laichreife aale, auf ihrer wanderung zur *saragossa*see



arrrgh! ich kriege krebs, wenn ich das lese! die aale laichen nicht in der saragossasee, sondern im *sargasso*meer!

und ja, sie kønnen ueber feuchte wiesen gehen. frueher, als es noch unmengen von aalen gab, zwang sie der druck durch die nahrungskonkurrenz ihrer artgenossen zu solchen massnahmen, um auch noch das letzte erreichbare gewæsser zu besiedeln.

heute, wo der bestand der aale auf weniger als 1% zusammengeschrumpft ist, besteht diese notwendigkeit natuerlich nicht mehr.


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@ nordman: Klar, man sagt ja auch Ostmeer oder Nordmeer - statt Ostsee .... |supergri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



HenryBarschangler schrieb:


> kann das sein


 
Ja sehr wohl...#6
hab dies bei einem längerem Aufenthalt in Gray/Bessason selbst erlebt,  
dass die Franzosen diese Übersiedler mit Zeitungspapier gefangen haben...!

PS.hab nun nur deine Eingangsfrage gelesen da ich reif für die Insel bin...

Grüsse aus Wuhu/China|wavey:


----------



## Franzl (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Dieses Verhalten wird oft in der Literatur beschrieben und ist sicher auch wahr, da man ja auch die Orientierung zum Wasser beim aufs Land gelegten Aalen sehen kann, nur wer hat es schon mit eigenen Augen gesehen....?


 
Gesehen nicht,
aber ich hatte mal einen kleine Aal (35 cm) bei meinem Vater in den Gartenteich gesetzt. Zwei Tage später hat ihn seine Nachbarin vertrocknet auf ihrem rasen gefunden - und zwar gut und gerne 40 Meter entfernt.


----------



## nordman (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



FETTE GÜSTER schrieb:


> @ nordman: Klar, man sagt ja auch Ostmeer oder Nordmeer - statt Ostsee .... |supergri


ob meer oder see ist gar nicht der unterschied, sondern *saragossa* oder *sargasso*.
wer lesen kann ist wieder mal im vorteil...


----------



## Heilbutt (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

ich kanns mit schon vorstellen, daß sie wenn sie MÜSSEN
kurz über Land gehen...

die Sagen kenn ich bereits seit meiner Kindheit,
lustigerweise auch in der ERBSENfresser-Version :q

...vielleicht ist ja wirklich was dran??!!??

Gruß

Holger


----------



## zanderzahn (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

...daß aale über feuchte wiesen ziehen, hab ich schon in der fischereiprüfung gehört (lang ists her...) - wenn sie es tatsächlich können wirft das für mich eine neue frage auf: 

wie atmen sie unterwegs??? - wieso kann ein aal länger ohne wasser (zur sauerstoffaufnahme) überleben als ein "normaler" fisch???


----------



## Laserbeak (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@nordman:

Deine Posts ??

Meine Meinung:

#r

So sehe ich das auch. Und bei dem einen oder anderen Posting kriege ich beim Lesen Augenkrebs !

Mannomann es lebe das Internet und die Suchfunktion.....


----------



## vogtlaender1 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

So auch mal mein Beitrag dazu... #h
Ja, über Wiesen kriechen können sie - hab es selbst einmal in meiner Kindheit beobachtet und zwar am hellerlichten Tag.
Ich dachte erst, es handelt sich um eine Schlange, natürlich, als kleiner Bursche hab ich versucht zuzufassen |supergri. Das war mein erster Aalkontakt. Ihhh gitt...
Zur Örtlichkeit - es war in direkter Nähe Teiches, im Anschluß folgt ein Bach, dies ist mit Wehr verwunden. Der Aal kroch seitlich des sehr stufigen Wehres, den mit Gras bewachsenen Hang hinauf. 
Wenn ich die Stelle heute betrachte, dann kann ich mir vielleicht sogar erklären wieso der Aal dort in Richtung Teich kroch.
Der Wasserstand des Bach's ist stark vom Niederschlag abhängig - also kein Wasser und der Aal wandert - wäre zumindest mehr als logisch.
Zu den Erbsen - das könnte man in der Seefahrt wohl als Seemannsgarn bezeichnen....|smash:

Nocheinmal kommt einem dies wohl nicht vor Augen - schade, im Zeitalter des Fotohandys.


----------



## mohl1 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



FETTE GÜSTER schrieb:


> @ nordman: Klar, man sagt ja auch Ostmeer oder Nordmeer - statt Ostsee .... |supergri


danke fette güster für deine unterstützung.hier nehmens leider ein paar wörlich.die meisten hier habens aber denke ich verstanden.bin leider kein studierter :q.ob saragossasee oder saragossameer ist doch sche... egal.petri


----------



## zanderzahn (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@fischpaule

das hab ich nicht gewußt... danke für die info...#h


----------



## andyleverkusen (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Ich meine auch mal irgendwann, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Aale auch einen gewissen aber geringen Teil über Haut und Gedärm "atmen" können. Das können Neunaugen auf jeden Fall, warum also der Aal nicht?
Ebenso habe ich vor langer Zeit mal vernommen, dass Aale mit Vorliebe in Nächten "Landgänge" machen, wenn Vollmond herrscht!?

Selbst hatte ich diese Ehre des Nachts (außer selbst gefangen) mit einem Bekanntschaft zu machen leider auch nicht! Sie heißen auch nicht umsonst umgangssprachlich Schleicher! Ich habe noch keinen in meiner Badewanne kriechen hören kurz vor dem ausnehmen. Und wenn es schon vorkam, dass Aale aus einem Kühlschrank geflüchtet sind kurz nach dem ausnehmen...!?

Geheimnisvolle Tierchen, nur leider immer seltener werdend!


----------



## nordman (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



mohl1 schrieb:


> bin leider kein studierter :q.ob saragossasee oder saragossameer ist doch sche... egal.petri



das hat nichts mit studieren zu tun, sondern mit richtigem lesen. wenn es egal wære, dann kønntest du es dir noch einfacher machen, indem du sagst, die aale laichen in der ostsee. ist doch alles egal, oder?


----------



## andyleverkusen (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @Andyleverkusen
> Aale können in der Tat auch einen gewissen Teil des Sauerstoffs über die Schwimmblase bzw. die Haut aufnehmen,da hast du vollkommen recht, nur reicht dies nicht über längere Zeit für die  komplette  Versorgung aus, so das  der Milchsäuregehalt im Körper ansteigt (wie beim Muskelkater des Menschen) , und sie gezwungen sind ins Wasser zurückzukehren.
> Nur hat das überhaupt nix mit einem Neunauge zu tun, da die Neunaugen genau genommen nicht mal Fische sind, nur die Körperform ist ähnlich aber man kann ja auch keinen Hai mit einem Wal vergleichen, nur weil er ähnlich aussieht.
> Beim Aal ist dieses Vermögen sekundär entstanden.
> ...



Hast Du sicher Recht!#g War nur so als Anlehnung gedacht, da mir Deine Argumente ja auch bekannt waren/sind! Du weißt ja, jedes Puzzle hat x Teile|rolleyes man weiß nie...die Evolution nimmt manches Mal unergründliche Wege!#c


----------



## zanderzahn (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@andyleverkusen



> Geheimnisvolle Tierchen, nur leider immer seltener werdend!


 
da hast du leider recht:c - schade, daß die schlängler immer seltener zu fangen sind....


----------



## mohl1 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



nordman schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit studieren zu tun, sondern mit richtigem lesen. wenn es egal wære, dann kønntest du es dir noch einfacher machen, indem du sagst, die aale laichen in der ostsee. ist doch alles egal, oder?


@nordman  sorry,nur wegen einem kleinen rechtschreibfehler so einen terz machen das leuchtet mir mir nicht ein.wollte eigendlich nur auf eine frage eines angelkollegen antworten(der bestimmt verstanden hat was ich meine)und mein wissen nach 30 jahren fischerei weitergeben und keinen rechtschreibkurs belegen.sei froh über dein perfekt sein.bei solchen retourkutschen vergeht einem das chaten,obwohl mans eigendlich zwecks erfahrungsaustausch unter angelkollegen gerne tun würde.aber gott sei dank gibts hier auch kollegen die für erfahrungen oder meinungen auch dankbar sind.trzd.petri


----------



## nordman (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@mohl1: es ist ja gar kein rechtschreibfehler. ein saragossameer gibt es gar nicht, saragossa ist eine stadt in spanien. 

das sargassomeer, in dem die aale laichen, hat seinen namen vom sargassum, dem dort allgegenwærtigen kraut, und eben nicht von einer stadt, die mit dem meer so viel zu tun hat wie der osterhase mit den bundestagswahlen.

ich weiss, dass ganz viele leute saragossameer sagen, aber auch wenn es tausendmal gesagt wird, dann ist es tausendmal falsch.


----------



## Nebelhorn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Aale können sehr wohl kleinere Strecken über Land gehen. Zugegeben: "Live" habe ich das auch noch nicht gesehen. Aber vor einiger Zeit lief mal im Fernsehen eine sehr interessante Dokumentation über Aale. (Wurde hier im Board damals auch besprochen, finde den Thread allerdings nicht mehr.)
Dort wurde u.a. auch ein Aal beim Landgang zwischen zwei Gewässern gefilmt.

Das erklärt übrigens auch, warum es immer wieder vorkommt, daß es in Gewässern ohne direkte Verbindung zu einem Flußsystem, in denen nie Aale besetzt wurden, plötzlich doch Aale gibt.

Daß der Aal nachts auf die Felder geht, um Erbsen oder Bohnen zu klauen, ist eine alte Legende, die auf Albertus Magnus (13. Jahrhundert) zurückgeht, mit der Wirklichkeit aber nichts zu tun hat. Siehe dazu: http://www.mild-online.de/Aalseite/WahrheitoderMaerchen/wahrheitodermaerchen.html


----------



## zanderzahn (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

...so oft wurde hier im board über rechtschreibfehler gestritten, in diesem fall war es halt kein rechtschreibfehler, sondern einfach ein "verwechslungsfehler..." - es lohnt doch nicht darüber zu streiten...:m

können die aale nun oder nicht???

wer es ganz genau schon mal gesehen hat, soll hier berichten... #6


----------



## mariophh (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> können die aale nun oder nicht???



Hmmm, also in quasi jedem Artikel über den Aal, den man im Internet findet, auch mit teilweise wissenschaftlichen Quellenangaben, wird erwähnt, dass er es kann und unter bestimmten Umständen auch tut. Außerdem haben hier schon einige ABler berichtet dies mit eigenen Augen gesehen zu haben. Übrigens hat auch mein Onkel mir damals erzählt, dass es in Finkenwerder früher häufiger zu beobachten war, dass Aale aus den kleinen Entwässerungsgräben über den Deich in die Elbe gestiegen sind. Dazu besagte Reportage usw. also wenn alle diese Quellen lügen, werden Aale nicht über Wiesen kriechen können und dieser Mythos ist ein Werk der Illuminaten... ansonsten würde ich mal glatt behaupten: Ja!

nächtliche Grüße

P.S. gibt es hier nicht vielleicht einen Extrem-Karpfenangler, der einen mehrmonatigen Ansitz geplant hat? Dem könnte man dann vielleicht eine Kamera an der Liege installieren und so zu dem ultimativen Beweisvideo gelangen. Und für die ganz hartnäckigen Zweifler sollte neben der Kamera noch ein absolut unbestechlicher Notar montiert werden... |supergri


----------



## mariophh (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



nordman schrieb:


> @mohl1: es ist ja gar kein rechtschreibfehler. ein saragossameer gibt es gar nicht, saragossa ist eine stadt in spanien.
> 
> das sargassomeer, in dem die aale laichen, hat seinen namen vom sargassum, dem dort allgegenwærtigen kraut, und eben nicht von einer stadt, die mit dem meer so viel zu tun hat wie der osterhase mit den bundestagswahlen.
> 
> ich weiss, dass ganz viele leute saragossameer sagen, aber auch wenn es tausendmal gesagt wird, dann ist es tausendmal falsch.



Also ungefär so viel wie dein Beitrag mit dem eigentlichen Thema? Ist nicht böse gemeint, bin nur über den geografischen Exkurs erheitert....


----------



## nordman (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

es wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein, etwas falsches richtigzustellen. sonst glauben noch mehr leute den quatsch.


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



nordman schrieb:


> @mohl1: es ist ja gar kein rechtschreibfehler. ein saragossameer gibt es gar nicht, saragossa ist eine stadt in spanien.
> 
> das sargassomeer, in dem die aale laichen, hat seinen namen vom sargassum, dem dort allgegenwærtigen kraut, und eben nicht von einer stadt, die mit dem meer so viel zu tun hat wie der osterhase mit den bundestagswahlen.
> 
> ich weiss, dass ganz viele leute saragossameer sagen, aber auch wenn es tausendmal gesagt wird, dann ist es tausendmal falsch.




....

Erbsenzähler


....


Sei froh, dass Du ein "Perfektmensch" bist#6#6  Aber zurück zum Thema: Kriechen Aale nun über die Wiese oder nicht???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## matzespatze (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Moin,Moin,
also Ich komm aus der Landwirtschaft und wir haben mal beim der Ernte einen Aal überfahren. Auf der Weide im Grass, klingt zwar komisch, iss aber so.
Wir haben ihn dann alle gesehen!
Er war ca. 45 cm lang und lag ca. 6m vom nächsten Graben weg.
Viele Grüße Matze


----------



## nordman (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Erbsenzähler



:q:q:q


----------



## KGE (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@nordman
Wer in Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.
Bevor du andere ihrer Rechtschreibfehler bezichtigt, sollte erst mal selber auf die richtige Groß,- und Kleinschreibung achten.
So Schluss damit und wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## nordman (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

wer spricht von rechtschreibfehlern? ein falscher name wurde verwendet. ich habe hier niemanden eines rechtschreibfehlers bezichtigt, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass er einen laienhaften und falschen namen fuer das laichgebiet des aals gebraucht. aber man kann ja nicht alles verstehen, oder?


----------



## zanderzahn (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@matzespatze

also können sie!!! - sind halt zähe burschen, die aale...:q

@mariophh

sehr gute idee!!! - vor allem mit dem notar - aber wie soll man den so lange am angelplatz halten??? - vielleicht mit nem riesen stapel ungelesener akten und nem kaffee bringdienst...


----------



## soneji (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

ja können sie 
ich hab schon öfters einen mit dem rasenmäher als mit der angel erwischt. :q


----------



## mariophh (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



nordman schrieb:


> wer spricht von rechtschreibfehlern? ein falscher name wurde verwendet. ich habe hier niemanden eines rechtschreibfehlers bezichtigt, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass er einen laienhaften und falschen namen fuer das laichgebiet des aals gebraucht. aber man kann ja nicht alles verstehen, oder?



laienhaft? bist du Ozeanograf oder Meeresbiologe? Oder einfach nur so ein Professioneller?  :q 

Also auch wenn weiterhin tausende Leute den Terminus falsch verwenden wird die Menschheit deshalb nicht in den Fluten der "Saragossasee" versinken... zumal es ja auch gar nicht darum ging und trotzdem alle wussten, was gemeint war. Und wie sagen meine Professoren immer so schön: man muss nicht alles wissen, man muss nur wissen wo es steht...


----------



## nordman (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

prima, mario, dann schreiben wir gerade im junganglerforum lauter falsche sachen, damit es alle wenigstens von grund auf falsch lernen...#d


----------



## mariophh (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Nein natürlich nicht! Aber wenn sich jemand ernsthafter mit dem Thema beschäftigt, wird er/sie ziemlich schnell wissen wie es richtig heisst (s.o.). Hier war es nur eine Sache am Rande und ich finde du hast ein bisschen aus ner Mücke einen Elefanten gemacht. Kurze Erwähnung hätte auch gereicht, zumal es wie gesagt eigentlich nur darum ging, ob die Jungs und Mädels ab und an den Landweg gehen. Und wenn man schon weiß, was das (S.) ist, wo es ungefär ist und was da (vermutlich) passiert, weiß man doch schon ne ganze Menge...Außerdem, deinen Versuch in allen Ehren, aber du wirst es dadurch ebenso wenig aus den Köpfen kriegen, wie die irrtümliche Ansicht, dass man mit Harken angeln kann...  

Grüße aus HH

@Zanderzahn
das hatte ich bis jetzt überlesen...
warum denn die sanfte Methode? der wird einfach in einen 360gradmotorbetriebenenonstercarphuntinghightechprofessionalrodpod für 5000€ getackert und dann liegender Weise per Fernbedinung auf die Aalwanderouten ausgerichtet... ups jetzt krieg ich bestimmt Mecker wegen OT....


----------



## zanderzahn (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@mariophh

|muahah:

hab sofort alle kataloge durchgeorgelt, kann das rod pod aber nirgends finden... werd mir selber eins bauen müssen... (hab auch gerade die 5000 euronen nicht bar zu hause) ...:m


----------



## mariophh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@zanderzahn
Als Basis empfehle ich dir dann den und Anregungen zur Technik kannst du dir hier holen... 
Mit der Kamera als 24h inet live Schaltung könnte man sogar noch richtig Geld verdienen, wandernde Aale statt barbusiger Damen... 

P.S. wir sollten aufhören den Thread vollzuspammen


----------



## Walstipper (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Wenn einer der hier lesenden mal bei regnerischem Wetter nen Aal verhaftet, kann er/sie Diesen ja auf einer geeigneten Wiese (feucht, am Wasser) ein Wenig krabbeln lassen, das dann filmen (hört sich glaub brutaler an als es ist ) und es hier oder bei Bigcatch reinstellen.

Gruß, Stipper.


----------



## nordman (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



mariophh schrieb:


> Außerdem, deinen Versuch in allen Ehren, aber du wirst es dadurch ebenso wenig aus den Köpfen kriegen, wie die irrtümliche Ansicht, dass man mit Harken angeln kann...



da hast du wahrscheinlich wohl recht...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

ja, ich als 'Nichtangler' habe auch schon einen Aal auf einer Wiese wandern (ohne Rucksack oder Stock) gesehen (15.05.2004). An einem Fluß namens Roda in Thüringen bin ich mit noch drei nüchternen Erwachsenen mit Radl fast darüber gefahren. Der kleine Fluß meandriert hier sehr stark, es gibt in Kriechweite keinen See oder so - also nächste Biegung. Warum er das macht, ist mir nicht so klar, aber ich hab  es selbst gesehen und habe Zeugen.
Als ich diese Geschichte meinem Schwiegervater mal beiläufig erzählte, meinte er, das kenne er von Schlesien, früher haben sie als Jungen immer Aalgreifen im Frühjahr gemacht. An einen Handschuh wurde Sandpapier befestigt (wegen der Rutschgefahr), es wurde ein kleines Holzfaß mit kleiner Öffnung über die Schulter gehängt, eine Petroliumleuchte mitgenommen und bei Anbruch der Dunkelheit wurden die feuchten Wiesen zwischen den Seen abgesucht. Man mußte sehr vorsichtig schleichen, wenn man Erfolg haben wollte. Ich glaube ihm diese Geschichten.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## mariophh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> ... eine Petroliumleuchte mitgenommen und bei Anbruch der Dunkelheit wurden die feuchten Wiesen zwischen den Seen abgesucht. Man mußte sehr vorsichtig schleichen, wenn man Erfolg haben wollte.




Hmmm... ist ja eigentlich ziemlich dumm, dass man das gleiche tut um Tauwürmer zu finden um dann damit auf Aale zu angeln, wenn man die ganze Geschichte auch abkürzen kann... |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Ha, vielleicht ist das der Grund der Wanderung. Die Viecher suchen sich die Würmer selbst.   lol
sie sparen noch das Tackle
Schwefi


----------



## Gralf (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Ha, vielleicht ist das der Grund der Wanderung. Die Viecher suchen sich die Würmer selbst.   lol
> sie sparen noch das Tackle
> Schwefi



Dann leg doch mal eine Reuse mit Tauwurm ausgestattet in den Vorgarten.


----------



## snorreausflake (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

Selber hab ich des auch noch nicht "live" gesehen jedoch kann ich mich erinnern das vor ein paar Jahren im ZDF ne Reportage über Aale kam und dort hat man so ne nette Aalwanderung über ne wiese gesehen, die Aale hatten dies aber nur getan weil ihnen der Weg durch ein Wehr versperrt wurde.


----------



## zanderzahn (1. August 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

jetzt ist es also amtlich: wurm und aal passen nur so gut zusammen, weil sie sich des nachts auf den wiesen treffen und fressen und gefressen werden...|kopfkrat

vielleicht mal die angel mit wurm nach hinten auf die wiese werfen anstatt vorwärts in das gewässer...:vik:

hier im board lernt man dinge, die machen einem fast schon angst...|bigeyes

sorry, mußte sein - war weit weg vom thema - 

- aale können das - und fertig aus!!!#6


----------



## mariophh (1. August 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

naabend Zanderzahn |wavey:

nee wieso denn fressen? ich glaube eher, dass wir einer ganz heißen Sache auf der Spur sind...  langsam wird mir klar warum so wenig über das Laichverhalten der Aale bekannt ist... ist nix mit Saragossameer (sorry nordman!) die Ferkel kriechen nachts heimlich ausm Wasser um knackige Tauwurmmädels zu pimpern...


----------



## zanderzahn (1. August 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

@mariophh

himmelar...undzwirn, du bist gerade dabei den größten skandal im tierreich aufzudecken!!!:q 

wenn das stimmt, muß die evolutionsgeschichte neu geschrieben werden...

wenn nicht werden wir warscheinlich aus dem board verbannt...|uhoh:

naja... irgendwas is immer...


----------



## mariophh (1. August 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

ich glaube zuerst werden erstmal unsere Beiträge in Thomas neuen Lieblingsthread verbannt...


----------



## WhiteWolf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

aale wandern nur in"äußersten notfällen" über die wiese, um in einen neuen gewässerabschnitt zu gelangen.das tun sie, wenn sie laichbereit sind un dzur sargassosee(ihr laichplatz)abwandern.das mit dem wiesenkriechen ist aber sehr selten un passiert auch nur, wenn die wiese nass ist

mfg whitewolf


----------



## WhiteWolf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

ahja ist ja nicht umsonst "das unbekannte wesen"^^


----------



## nordman (1. August 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*



mariophh schrieb:


> ist nix mit Saragossameer (sorry nordman!) die Ferkel kriechen nachts heimlich ausm Wasser um knackige Tauwurm*mädels* zu pimpern...



viel perverser... tauwuermer sind keine mædels, auch keine kerle, sondern *zwitter*. naja, solange beide dran spass haben...:q


----------



## gründler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Können aale über Wiesen kriechen?*

hi
Habe das Buch selber finde es aber nicht.Es handelt nur über Aale,und ist vom bekanntesten Aalangler Englands verfasst,der leider schon verstorben ist.
Dieses Buch beantwortet alle fragen was Aal betrifft,Laichen Wandern,Vorkommen usw usw.
Darin wird das Thema abwandern von kompletten Aalbeständen beschrieben.

Zb.Ein See der innerhalb von 3J Aal-leer war,die meisten Engländer Essen keine Aale und setzen die Aale wieder zurück,man beschreibt im Buch ein Kies See der durch hohen Angeldruck auf Aal nach 3J.keine Aale mehr hatte.Obwohl fast alle gefangen Aale zurück gekommen sind.So macht man mit Tauchern und Beobachtungen jagd auf den grund warum keine Aale mehr da sind.
1km weiter befindet sich ein kleinerer See,nach Wochenlanger intensiver Beobachtung findet der Autor raus das alle Aale uber eine Wiese zum anderen See Wandern.Dieser See durfte nicht beangelt werden.

Nur ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Buch,der Autor hat 40J Aalstudien betrieben und sich mit Rekörfängen von bis zu 10Pfd.Aalen ganz nach oben gearbeitet.
Dieses Buch beschreibt nicht nur Angeltechniken sondern das ganze Verhalten des Aal's.Es ist blau und schon paar Jahre alt.
Aber leider finde Ich es nicht,und kann euch kein Buch Namen,oder andere Info nennen.
Aber es beantwortet viele fragen:m


Aha hier ist es aber leider nicht mehr Verfügbar.     

*Sidley*, *John*:, *Aale* : So fängt man die Großen. (Ein Buch der Zeitschrift ' Blinker' ) 1995. [*AAL* Angeln], ISBN: 3861321564, Anzeigen/S...


----------

